# Rita PMP Exam Prep – 6th Ed. (OCR Edition)



## dbaman (28 فبراير 2011)

* OCR version which means
you can copy, edit, text from pdf file. Every chapter is separately given in rar file

*http://hotfile.com/dl/90173453/8e622f0/RitaPMP6thEdBook(OCR).rar.html


----------



## م.فلاوي (3 مارس 2011)

thanx a million


----------



## Jamal (9 مارس 2011)

thanx


----------



## ahmedfouad1975 (16 مارس 2011)

10000000000000000000000 thanks


----------



## mustafasas (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhmdmkrm (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و أكثر من أمثالك


----------



## العبقرية (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noor_IT (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يرزقك


----------



## العبقرية (1 أكتوبر 2011)

chapter 6 not found


----------



## fahd266 (3 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً
في ميزان حسناتك ان شا ءالله


----------



## محمودباشا (7 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## neeb2k (29 مايو 2012)

الأخ *dbaman*
أشكرك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيراً
لكن CHAPTER 6 غير موجود ضمن الملفات المرفقة


----------



## rami85 (10 يوليو 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## rami85 (20 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## جمعة طلبة (23 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ولكم الشكر


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------

